# Wheel Offset & Tire Size



## dystynkt (Oct 12, 2007)

I have been looking through old threads for the last month trying to decide on these two things, but there are so many different opinions that I haven't come to a conclusion. I have a 2013 cc sitting on eibach pro kit springs (don't want to go any lower). Going to be picking up a set of VMR v701s, 19x8.5. Should I go with +35 or +45 offset? I want to sit flush with the fender, but don't want to poke. Also, I plan on going with 245/35/19 for tires. I figure I have the space since I'm not sitting too low. Just some advice is greatly appreciated. Will have it all put together on Sunday and will get pics up.


----------



## baye (May 6, 2009)

Either should be fine. Although with 245s you might get some poke in the back with the +35 wheels. I'd go with 235 series tires/+35 wheels and just add some spacers in the front and be done with it.


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

You are definately going to want to go with the 35 offset if you want them to be flush, but that is going to put your rear tire literally flush with the fender, it won't be sitting "inside" at all. My rear pokes by maybe 3mm, and that tire size against my current specs retracts 3mm on the rear wheel outter position. 

While the front will be sitting inside the fender almost like 1/2" with a 8.5" et35 up front. But you also will be running a relatively fat tire, so that will eat up some of that space for sure, and may even put the back wheels out of the fender slightly. 

I can only give you advice about the actual wheel, when you factor in the tire/width i'm not to sure of things as a 245 on 8.5" wheel is a wide tire. 

Ideally if you had some money to spend and wanted to be real picky, you could get the 45 offset and then run spacers to make it exactly the way you want..


----------



## dystynkt (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for the thoughts, still doesn't make my decision too easy! So for anyone in the know, if I go with the +35 offset and same tires (245/35/19), is it going to look bad sitting flush with the fender? I just want it to look clean


----------



## dystynkt (Oct 12, 2007)

This is what I'm talking about, I keep going back and forth. Now I'm thinking just to stick with the +45 offset with the 245/35 tires, and then down the road when I pull some more $ together I can get some spacers to sit it right.


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

dystynkt said:


> This is what I'm talking about, I keep going back and forth. Now I'm thinking just to stick with the +45 offset with the 245/35 tires, and then down the road when I pull some more $ together I can get some spacers to sit it right.


 If you went with a 235/35 I would say run the +35 all day, with 245 you are literally on the edge. From the pictures i could find of a 245/35 on a 8.5" wheel showed the tire almost totaly square, not extending past the wheel lip itself but the pictures werent the IDEAL angle. In which case you will be perfect in the back being flush, while the front sits 1/4"-1/2" in the fender. if you run a +45 you will definately want to run spacers to be any where near flush. 

Your rear wheels will sit *3mm further inside *than what mine are at now, here is a pic for you. The front wheels won't be an issue so that isn't a worry. 

(if you were wondering, that is a 19x9 et38 in the rear with a 225/35 tire in the pic below)


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Any reason why you want 245's?


----------



## dystynkt (Oct 12, 2007)

snobrdrdan said:


> Any reason why you want 245's?


 I like the look of the thicker sidewall. I don't necessarily have to go with the 245, I can run a 235 it's not going to make that much of a difference. 

Njm23, I like how that looks thanks for the pic for reference. I love the flush look, just seems like if I went with the +35 and didn't like how it sat, well there is no going back. But with the 45 then I can use spacers to get the exact look I want. I didn't realize this decision would be so tough!


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

dystynkt said:


> I like the look of the thicker sidewall. I don't necessarily have to go with the 245, I can run a 235 it's not going to make that much of a difference.
> 
> Njm23, I like how that looks thanks for the pic for reference. I love the flush look, just seems like if I went with the +35 and didn't like how it sat, well there is no going back. But with the 45 then I can use spacers to get the exact look I want. I didn't realize this decision would be so tough!


 Yea that's why i was saying, your best bet if you can afford it is to get the +45 and then figure out what spcaers you want to make it perfect for you.


----------



## dystynkt (Oct 12, 2007)

njm23 said:


> Yea that's why i was saying, your best bet if you can afford it is to get the +45 and then figure out what spcaers you want to make it perfect for you.


 Yeah thats the route I decided to go. Thanks again for the advice


----------



## Los1 (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm running the same size tire (245/35/19) on an 8.5 rim with a 35mm offset and a 9.5 with a 45mm offset. The 35mm offset is flushed.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Los1 said:


> I'm running the same size tire (245/35/19) on an 8.5 rim with a 35mm offset and a 9.5 with a 45mm offset. The 35mm offset is flushed.



Any pics of your set up???

TM


----------



## Los1 (Feb 25, 2012)

TMCCRline said:


> Any pics of your set up???
> 
> TM


I'm not sure if I can post pictures based on my semi-noob status. i will attempt to post some pictures.


----------



## Los1 (Feb 25, 2012)

TMCCRline said:


> Any pics of your set up???
> 
> TM


245/35/19
Front 8.5 - 35 offset
Rear 9.5 - 45 offset (you do get a stretch)

Springs should be here this week. Pardon as she is quite dirty.








[/URL] [/img]








[/URL] [/img]








[/URL] [/img]


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

Los1 said:


> 245/35/19
> Front 8.5 - 35 offset
> Rear 9.5 - 45 offset (you do get a stretch)
> 
> Springs should be here this week. Pardon as she is quite dirty.


I'd like to see that setup from a behind view to see where the tire sits with the fender ic: please.
If you weren't 4x4 status I'm not sure the rear would be clearing the fender on a 9.5 et45 with a 245 tire.


----------



## kerryshah (Aug 18, 2012)

The wheel size is the diameter of the wheel in inches where the beads of the tire sit on the wheel.
The hub mounting surface is toward the front or wheel side of the wheel. Positive offset wheels are generally found on front wheel drive cars and newer cars.


----------



## dystynkt (Oct 12, 2007)

Here is a shot of how it came out for anyone interested. Now I need to figure out what size spacers to order. Any suggestions? The front definitely needs to come out quite a bit, the back not near as much. Based on first search I'm thinking 15mm front and 7mm rear, but since I don't know much about spacers I could be off on this.


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

dystynkt said:


> Here is a shot of how it came out for anyone interested. Now I need to figure out what size spacers to order. Any suggestions? The front definitely needs to come out quite a bit, the back not near as much. Based on first search I'm thinking 15mm front and 7mm rear, but since I don't know much about spacers I could be off on this.


Looks good :thumbup:

Honestly if you want to be exact with your spacers for the way YOU want it, take a straight edge up the wheel straight up to the bottom of you fender. You can then see how far in they are to the fender and measure accordingly and convert to mm to figure out what kinda spacers you wanna run. (imagine taking a ruler, putting it on the edge straight up the face to meet the bottom of the fender, that edge that is inside the fender is what you can measure to figure out your spacers) make sense?

Otherwise just guess off of what others are using, but since the wheels are on the car already you may as well be exact about it. :beer:


----------



## baye (May 6, 2009)

Can't really tell without looking at the wheels from the side but that shot looks awesome :thumbup: The back looks perfect with the drop.


----------



## dystynkt (Oct 12, 2007)

njm23 said:


> Looks good :thumbup:
> 
> Honestly if you want to be exact with your spacers for the way YOU want it, take a straight edge up the wheel straight up to the bottom of you fender. You can then see how far in they are to the fender and measure accordingly and convert to mm to figure out what kinda spacers you wanna run. (imagine taking a ruler, putting it on the edge straight up the face to meet the bottom of the fender, that edge that is inside the fender is what you can measure to figure out your spacers) make sense?
> 
> Otherwise just guess off of what others are using, but since the wheels are on the car already you may as well be exact about it. :beer:


That makes sense, I will try to do some measurements. I just don't want to make a bad estimate and end up spending a bunch of money on spacers that I don't want to use, so I may just end up going with a setup that someone else used.



baye said:


> Can't really tell without looking at the wheels from the side but that shot looks awesome :thumbup: The back looks perfect with the drop.


 Thanks!! They do sit pretty far in though especially the front, you just can't tell from that angle.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

dystynkt said:


> That makes sense, I will try to do some measurements. I just don't want to make a bad estimate and end up spending a bunch of money on spacers that I don't want to use, so I may just end up going with a setup that someone else used.
> Thanks!! They do sit pretty far in though especially the front, you just can't tell from that angle.


Need to know the wheel's width & offset to determine where you're sitting at right now, and then we can help you with the spacer situation

Tire size might help too (because rubbing could then become an issue)


----------



## dystynkt (Oct 12, 2007)

snobrdrdan said:


> Need to know the wheel's width & offset to determine where you're sitting at right now, and then we can help you with the spacer situation
> 
> Tire size might help too (because rubbing could then become an issue)


19x8.5, +45 offset, 245/35 tires. Rubbing shouldn't be an issue. I'm only on eibach pro kit springs so not sitting very low. I want the wheels to be flush but no poke.


----------



## dystynkt (Oct 12, 2007)

Using the measurement technique that njm23 said, it looks like I would need something along the lines of 7mm out back and 13mm up front. Does that sound about right?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

dystynkt said:


> Using the measurement technique that njm23 said, it looks like I would need something along the lines of 7mm out back and 13mm up front. Does that sound about right?


12mm & 5mm is the pretty common spacer setup on here for people with stock wheels.

Since your new wheels already stick out an extra 2mm over stock.....it'd be *perfect* with 12mm & 5mm's :thumbup:


----------



## dystynkt (Oct 12, 2007)

snobrdrdan said:


> 12mm & 5mm is the pretty common spacer setup on here for people with stock wheels.
> 
> Since your new wheels already stick out an extra 2mm over stock.....it'd be *perfect* with 12mm & 5mm's :thumbup:


Awesome, exact advice I was looking for. Going to order! Thanks!


----------



## darks (Jan 10, 2012)

GTC GT-CX (VMR copies here in OZ)

19x8.5 ET45
Tyres: Sumitomo HRZII - 235x35x19


----------



## dystynkt (Oct 12, 2007)

darks said:


> GTC GT-CX (VMR copies here in OZ)
> 
> 19x8.5 ET45
> Tyres: Sumitomo HRZII - 235x35x19


I like the wheel choice. Running any spacers?


----------



## darks (Jan 10, 2012)

No spacers require. will take a pic side on for you.


----------

